# ملخص لأنواع فريونات التبريد والتكييف



## كابتن اكرم (18 يوليو 2010)

نوع الفريون الأستخدام درجة الغليان 
R - 11 تكييف هواء المصانع المخازن والمسارح 23.7 درجه. م 
R - 12 الثلاجات المنزليه والتجاريه وتكييف السيارات 29.8 درجه م 
R - 22 يسستخدم كمائع تكييف وتبريد في مخازن التبريد 
 له سعه تبريديه عاليه جدا 40.8 درجه م 
R - 114 الثلاجات المنزليه ومبردات مياه الشرب 3.6 درجه م 
R - 123 لها تاثير قليل على طبقة الأوزون 
R - 125 نفس استخدامات R - 11  
R - 502 نفس استخدامات R - 22 
R - 52 نفس استخدامات R - 22 لهما تأثير 
 قليل على طبقة الأوزون 
R - 134A الثلأجات المنزليه والبرادات والسيارات 
 العارضات (ليس له اي تأثير على البيئه) 
 R - 152 له كفاءه عاليه جدا في التبريد والتكييف 
 حاليا تحت الدراسه لكونه قابل على الاشتعال 
ملاحظه مهمه / يستخدم زيوت الأيستر مع فريون ( ester ) R - 134A 
يسستخدم زيوت المنيرا النوع المعدني ( MINERA) - R - 12 مع تحياتي للجميع / ك / ب / أكرم الكناني :86:


----------



## ابراهيم ابو بدر (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع مافي اخبار عن r404 ونوع الزيت
جزاك الله خير


----------



## كابتن اكرم (19 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز مشكور على الرد حاليا لاتوجد لي معلومات عن فريون 404وعند الحصول على أي معلومه جديده سوف أرسلها لك أكرر شكري لك


----------



## Atatri (20 يوليو 2010)

غاز (r-404 a (hfc refrigerant) هو بديل عن غاز r-502 
أما بالنسبة لنوع الزيت:
1- نستخدم زيت ال poly ester مع غاز r-404 a
2- نستخدم زيت ال mineral oil مع غاز r-502


----------



## كابتن اكرم (20 يوليو 2010)

Atoora أخي مشكور على هذه المعلومه


----------



## ابراهيم ابو بدر (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
في رعاية الله وحفظه


----------



## سلوان الخطيب (18 يناير 2011)

اخوانى المهندسين المحترمين تحية طيبة وبعد هل الزيت نوع 3gs خاص بغاز404 rام ان هناك نوع اخر من الزيت لهذا النوع من الغاز


----------



## سلوان الخطيب (18 يناير 2011)

تحية طيبة 
ما هى الاضافات التى تضاف للماء لكى نمنع تاكل المبخر الغاطس فى الماء فى معامل البلاستك


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع
وان شاء الله احد يبين لنا درجة التبخر لهذه الفريونات

تحياتي


----------



## issam_mca (27 أغسطس 2012)

merci


----------



## ameer_net2007 (28 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله بك سؤالي اخي العزيز هو يمكن ان يكون الغازان r-502 , r-52 بديلان عن r-22 واذا كانو بديلان اي من الغزات ذات الكفاءة العالية وبضغط قليل على الكومبريسر او الروتري


----------



## younis najjar (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## mechanic power (20 سبتمبر 2012)

الشكر لله


----------

